# What happened this year!!!!!



## lsheets94

My dad went out a lot more than i did but i went youth and herd a bunch had one within 50yds but wouldnt come over the hill for me to get a look and the past times that me and my dad went out haven't herd a single thing.


This year just wasn't the year for turkeys i dont think hopefully i get one next year now it is almost deer season


luke


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i beg to differ, this was a great year for turkeys... the state population is at its highest in decades. in addition to that, i killed two turkeys during opening week!!! that is why it is called hunting and not shooting!!! i know guys who have gone years and even lifetimes without shooting a gobbler!!! one of my uncles shot his first gobbler ever last saturday and he has been hunting them since he was a kid. keep at it, eventually your time will come


----------



## zcat

I shoot my first bird this year after 9 years .


----------



## bulafisherman

this is the 1st year since I started turkey hunting 4 years ago that I didnt get a bird,only hunted around the house this year dispite the fact that I had access to other farms and spent a good bit of my time hunting with my 12 year old.plenty of birds around just could not get a gobbler to come in to my calls,had hens coming in,even had one hen come in that had a nice long beard following her,just didnt get close enough.seen enough gobblers strutting while I was hunting to, just wouldnt leave the hens,needless to say spent more hours out in the field than all the previous years combine.nevertheless learned some more about turkey hunting and had an enjoyable season with my 12 year old even if he tested my patients every time out!


----------



## lsheets94

thanks we hunted down at shawnee public land by New Straightsville all well i will try to get one next year. Now looking foward to deer season got one the past 2 year 6 point and a 8 point all well.


luke


----------



## HUNTorFISH

2009 Ohio Spring Turkey Harvest Tops 18,500 Birds For Second Year in a Row
Ashtabula County again leads the harvest


COLUMBUS, OH - Hunters checked 18,936 wild turkeys during Ohio's four-week, statewide spring turkey-hunting season that ended May 17, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

The preliminary total represents a 2 percent increase over last year's preliminary harvest number of 18,556.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

HUNTorFISH said:


> 2009 Ohio Spring Turkey Harvest Tops 18,500 Birds For Second Year in a Row
> Ashtabula County again leads the harvest
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, OH - Hunters checked 18,936 wild turkeys during Ohio's four-week, statewide spring turkey-hunting season that ended May 17, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.
> 
> The preliminary total represents a 2 percent increase over last year's preliminary harvest number of 18,556.



hell yeah!!! those are some good numbers. feels good to know that two of those birds are mine!!! might try to make it to PA for this saturday for their last weekend of turkey season, see if i can put a 3rd bird in the freezer!!!


----------



## lsheets94

sweet info thanks I SHOCK EM thanks for the info HUNT or fish


----------



## Mushijobah

While oppertunities for harvest have increased in some areas of the state, they have decreased in others. That can be seen by the county harvest maps. Their populations are very cyclic. I had a terrible year once again in Hocking, Ross, Vinton. Had a lot of activity in Athens and Monroe, but no shots.


----------



## Darron

Mushijobah said:


> While oppertunities for harvest have increased in some areas of the state, they have decreased in others. That can be seen by the county harvest maps. Their populations are very cyclic. *I had a terrible year once again in Hocking, Ross, Vinton*. Had a lot of activity in Athens and Monroe, but no shots.


I hunted in Vinton this year on several private farms, including my own personal 100+ acre farm and did not even see a bird Heard very few.............. Vinton isn't like what it use to be. I have no problems getting them in the fall, but in the spring it's like they disappear.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i had a great year in hocking and tuscarawrus counties. had lots of activity in athens county as well. had some activity in delaware county as well


----------



## lsheets94

i was down your way do you have land in hocking or just public


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

i myself also taged out on two toms this year


----------



## I_Shock_Em

was on some private land that a friend owns.... congrats on tagging out bigbuck... feels good don't it?


----------



## lsheets94

all k hopefully i have better luck next year going to try not calling as much next year


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> i had a great year in hocking and tuscarawrus counties. had lots of activity in athens county as well. had some activity in delaware county as well


You had one lucky day in Hocking on my property. I was there 6 other times and had activity nothing like we did when I called that bird for you. Take it from someone who has been hunting birds there since 1997 lol. And my dad since 1989.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I love you KK


----------



## Mushijobah

lololololol


----------

